
There’s Something About Mount Shasta - pseudolus
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/mount-shasta-spirituality
======
eesmith
I wonder if Heinlein knew about these when he used Shasta as the home of the
good psychic adepts in Lost Legacy -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lost_Legacy](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lost_Legacy)
.

Looking into it now ... almost certainly yes!

"War over Lemuria: Richard Shaver, Ray Palmer and the Strangest Chapter of
1940s Science Fiction" \- [https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/17120233-war-
over-lemuri...](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/17120233-war-over-lemuria)
:

> Whatever else the Shaver Mystery was, it became a worldwide sensation
> between 1945 and 1948, one of the greatest controversies to hit the science
> fiction genre. Today these stories of the remnants of a sinister ancient
> civilization living in caverns under the Earth are an all but forgotten
> sidebar to the historical record.

